# Want to give away old copies of Digit (April 1998 onwards).



## bhushanm (Apr 1, 2011)

I am moving out of my place and want to give away all my old copies of Digit. These are with CD(s)/DVD(s), and any other stuff that came along with the magazine. I have been a subscriber even since Digit was born (then known as Chip) in April 1998.

I need the name of a good NGO or charitable institution that runs a library where I can be sure that my collection shall be put to good use.

Only folks who are serious about helping me out need reply. Thanks.

=== A few hours later ===

No one?

Well, does anyone want it for personal use then?


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jun 2, 2011)

how much ?


----------



## mkthakral (Sep 29, 2013)

If still available, drop me an email at mkthakral@gmail.com


----------



## bruce_batman (Oct 1, 2013)

i am in the line to get them too


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 1, 2013)

Bro , OP posted this on 01-04-2011,    so he might have givenaway and moved to New house alrdy



bhushanm 
Last Activity
    29-05-2011 07:34 AM


----------

